# have my tools up for sale



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Am having to retire completely, have had 4 surgeries in last 2 months. Anyone interested in buying all of my tools from a complete plumbing shop send me a message. Will


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

am also selling the compNY NAme too if interested


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Drain cleaning equipment?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the surgeries, hope you're on the mend.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Get well sir. I have it on good authority that there is life after plumbing.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Have a K1500, K50 several drill guns camera with locator and a gas powered jetter made by general


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

also a pipe thawer and all my threading equipment and all hand and test tools plus HVACR equipment and much more if interested or looking for a specific item let me know . I also have a lot of construction tools too , concrete saw carpet tools tile saw etc etc


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

no reasonable offer refused all equipment in decent operating condition


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

have been diagnosed with esophageal cancer and other ailments guys and thanks for all the well wishes but it is terminal


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

also have a 97 Chevy van 3/4 ton


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

they K1500 has over 300 feet of cable and a large assortment of cutters


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumber101us said:


> have been diagnosed with esophageal cancer and other ailments guys and thanks for all the well wishes but it is terminal


Oh man, that sucks..


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow. I'm really sorry to hear that. My prayers are with you


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry for your situation, I wish you all the best. Hopefully you can beat this.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

hey bro, my heart is hurting for you and your family. My prayers are with you. You might do better having an auction. One of my friends closed up shop, and they hired an auctioneer. He had magic in that gavel, I couldn't believe the prices.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

Plumber101US

At this time the only thing that matters is your family and close friends...spend your time wisely and cherish the moments. I as well as others on here hurt when we here news like this.

Most of us here all watch for tools (the life blood of are trade) but in the case don't spend your precious time with that, go with the auction suggestion. 

God Bless,
PRP


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your illness. Make the best of your time. All my prayers.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wishing strength for you and yours.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Geez 101, looking at your stats you've been at war with cancer for a while. You've won the last battle and I admire your gusto in putting a fight! Wish you all well
When my mom passed she'd left me a message for me only to be opened when I finally got married and another when I had my 1st child! That spoke volumes. Funny thing tho I miss is her recipe for her chocolate cake and teriyaki chicken marinade 
I know how to make these things but it's never up to par
Hope you have a signature recipe for a bbq sauce or dish your famous for that you have written down to pass on!


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

am putting together a list of all of my tools guys will post it with some pics when I get it done . it may take a few days


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plumber101us said:


> am putting together a list of all of my tools guys will post it with some pics when I get it done . it may take a few days


Probably a silly thing to ask (I've been sick too and things aren't too clear sometimes), but have you contacted the other plumbing companies in your town? Sometimes you can sell everything at one time.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumber said:


> Probably a silly thing to ask (I've been sick too and things aren't too clear sometimes), but have you contacted the other plumbing companies in your town? Sometimes you can sell everything at one time.


 
Selling the name and telephone number is a good thing to do while you are still in business and it has value to some larger company interested in your town.


I am very sorry to hear about your troubles....



I might be interested in a k50 or larger sewer machine if 
you have pics of them


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

God Bless you and your Family friend .


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

God bless you and your family


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your diagnosis most hopefully you can beat it best to you fellow plumbing brother


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm as very sorry to hear this.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

101 am very sorry to hear about your situation. Prayers for you and your family. I think the auction would be easiest for your situation instead of trying to sell one tool at a time. Spend time with your family and friends. Im in K.C. If you need anything just send me a message. 
Wish you all the best brother!!!!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Sorry for your situation, I wish you all the best. Hopefully you can beat this.


miracles happen everyday,dont give up and keep on fighting


----------



## choyboy (Feb 8, 2010)

My prayers are with you. God bless you and your family.


----------

